# LAPD news conference live



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

About the former cop on the run

http://live.reuters.com/Event/Watch_This


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Guy is crazy....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm just glad that the guy is black so Obama can't say shit!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I'm just glad that the guy is black so Obama can't say shit!


Watch them try to use this to strip former LEOs and Military veterans of their gun rights. The "they're suffering from PTSD, or other issues, and with their high level of training, can no longer be trusted with weapons" argument might get a few backers with this as an example.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Man,I thought the same thing! "Never let a good crisis go to waste"


Nope 
Just using it for fertilizer for the main event.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Watch them try to use this to strip former LEOs and Military veterans of their gun rights. The "they're suffering from PTSD, or other issues, and with their high level of training, can no longer be trusted with weapons" argument might get a few backers with this as an example.


The media is really stretching this one because first the guy was dismissed from the navy as a lieutenant. When I sit on hiring boards and I hear a guy left the military as a lieutenant, it is a red flag for me because I have to ask why I guy would leave the military at the beginning of their career. Most of the time they were dismissed because of lack of character or some other deficiency. Next calling this guy LAPD is a stretch because he didn't make it through probation for lack of candor. He hasn't had any specialized training and is by his own admittance, an Obama supporting, Anti-gun Feinstein supporting liberal nut case.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will by no mean justify what this animal did. I read his ramblings.
A lot of what he wrote many of us already know , that there are lot of bad LEO out there . That does not justify what he did.
He went off the deep end then searched for a cause to justify his actions. He knew everything he wrote but did nothing until he need an excuse .
It don't work like that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When Mrs. Giffords was shot it took the media about 30 minutes to try and pin it on Palin and her "targets" on a map, 
then Hannity and Rush etc etc. Once they realized the man was deranged much of that went away. It was sickening,
and here we have an ex cop, killing 3 people, on the run, and an 11,000 word manifesto on how evil the NRA is,
great barack is, how great hillary is, wonderful wolfe blitzer, piers morgan and anderson cooper are - where is that 
in this presentation? No where except the blogospher and the leftists there will decry for you saying it.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you live in a major urban area ? Things seem to be different there then rural peacekeepers.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

And noones saying there arent honest good LEO's out there. Were worried about the bad ones though. Could the good ones please break that Blue Line of Silence and then we might be able to move on from this. Like the creepy guys manifesto said.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Unfortunately LEO's belong to the same community as Doctors. They are not allowed to make mistakes. The consequences are to great.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> You may be confused. A lieutenant in the Navy is the same as a Captain in the Army. Therefore,he may have been in for 10 years


Your right, my bad! He was a reservist for 10 years.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bobbybill said:


> Yeah, that is what is being said! There is no - Line of Silence - of any color. What a silly thing to say. Cops are a very dedicated and hard-working group of people, trying to provide a difficult service under difficult circumstances that are only negatively compounded by mindless and reckless commentary from those who are wholly unqualified to express an opinion. Just like with everyone else sometimes individuals make mistakes, and because their business is often life and death, those rare mistakes are sometimes tragic. It does not happen often, though. Accountants, plumbers, mechanics, salesmen, etc. make mistakes too but they don't operate in an environment where everyone else in another occupation is an expert on how the job should be done and their decisions rarely involve deadly force issues.
> 
> If you are not capable of recognizing that a seriously disturbed criminal might make outrageous claims, I certainly am not interested in your evaluation of the quality and competence of LEO's in the U.S. The bad guy never even completed probation as a police officer. He was/is clearly as much a law enforcement expert as some of you on this forum who have elected to express uninformed, unintelligent, and ridiculous opinions.


Very good points and it's true that bad people do slip through the cracks. Once a person is hired, especially in the federal law enforcement it can be very difficult to get rid of them. Remember a law enforcement officer has seconds to make a decision that everyone else gets to armchair quarterback as long as they want.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> And noones saying there arent honest good LEO's out there. Were worried about the bad ones though. Could the good ones please break that Blue Line of Silence and then we might be able to move on from this. Like the creepy guys manifesto said.


Blue line of silence is really a creation of Hollywood. There are laws in place that if a law enforcement officer or agent does not speak, he is held to same punishment. Google nonfeasance, malfeasance, and misfeasance.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> That is crap. Laws mean little these days,especially for any gov worker


There are many federal workers sitting in federal prison that would argue that point. There whole agencies that do nothing but investigate federal/state agencies for illegal activity and anyone that knew but didn't say anything is held accountable. It is hard to fire federal employees because of the unions but that is changing.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I have a problem with all the trigger happy ones. 2 women were shot . 9 civilians were shot in NYC by careless cops. This crap often happens


I agree that this does happen too much but remember mistakes happen and these always take center stage on the evening news. It seems to happen all the time but it's actually very rare. Also do you know that if the NYPD was to become a military force that it would be the fifth largest in the world! That is a lot of people and the same goes with the LAPD. Imagine the logistics!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I'm quite familiar with NYC. Those cops trample on the rights of people every hour. Those aren't "mistakes". Normal people are afraid to even speak to them,and try to stay away. The cops there are not respected,they are feared


I can't speak for the NYPD because I have never been there. I do agree that the people truly responsible don't get charged. I think Obama, holder, and everyone responsible for Fast and Furious should be tried and hung!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sadly the LEO I knew going up long ago disappeared . Today they are a Political operation they enforce what is PC demeaned by the DA and his party . They do not enforce law nor protect.
They carry out agenda. If the system worked many more them would be in jail. They do not arrest Gangsters they hold a negotiation with them on who they can kill and where they can steal or deal drugs.. They set boundaries ,they tell them deal all you want but no shooting keep it out of the news. 
If a local LE COP tries to uphold the law the feds move in a punish them to no end.
In Madison WI 2 1/2 years ago the Police open the doors and windows of the capital building allowing protesters to break in at night, even with it on video the DA refused to eve look at it.
Madison police have beaten and punished anyone that goes against their liberal agenda for years, nothing is ever done. Once in awhile a small law suit is won if you can get to the right judge ,even then they don't care office is never punished as the law requires and the tax payers pay the money. Milwaukee COP after Flash Mob riots people robbed and injured, refuses to take police reports then says publicly stay at home and don't flaunt your whiteness and you be ok. To this day 4 of these in a row and no one in jail even with them on video tape. If you start your car in the cold and it is stolen you get the fine not the one that steals your car, why you tempted them it is your fault. Get car jacked your fault for driving a fancy car. All about PC now.
LEO, Superman, and the lone ranger have left the building your on your own.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, you all can only see the negative and no positive, too bad


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very little positive to see in our justice system anymore.
Now in order to pander to the PC crowd LA is reopening the investigation. Setting the stage for copy cat shooting to follow. Works for Obama more fooder for gun taking. I can hear it now we must protect LEO's.
It will be found yes mistakes were made, all the white police officer are racist . We will endeavor to made our officers see there inherent racism, we will put more money in the community, we will hire more qualified protected classes of people . We seen this before. Truth ever told, he was only hired because of his race he was never qualified or right for the job to begin with.
You can bet his officer evaluation will be generic . They never put the truth in writing with a protected class. If you doubt me I give you Fort Hood. They are rules weather it be enlisted or officers you need to be real careful what you put in writing. He is an example.
By the time this is over he will be a hero.
LAPD to re-open investigation into fugitive ex-cop's firing | Fox News


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> The positive things need no work. . I think focus should be on the negative aspects of out lives.
> Sure,I remember the nice things done in "Car 54",but that car is in a landfill


I couldn't disagree more. Positive things should be focused on because it sets the bar for the rest. The negative should be dealt with at the fullest extent of the law. Unfortunately I'm sure that you can't see the positive in your local law enforcement.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Very little positive to see in our justice system anymore.
> Now in order to pander to the PC crowd LA is reopening the investigation. Setting the stage for copy cat shooting to follow. Works for Obama more fooder for gun taking. I can hear it now we must protect LEO's.
> It will be found yes mistakes were made, all the white police officer are racist . We will endeavor to made our officers see there inherent racism, we will put more money in the community, we will hire more qualified protected classes of people . We seen this before. Truth ever told, he was only hired because of his race he was never qualified or right for the job to begin with.
> You can bet his officer evaluation will be generic . They never put the truth in writing with a protected class. If you doubt me I give you Fort Hood. They are rules weather it be enlisted or officers you need to be real careful what you put in writing. He is an example.
> ...


You're absolutely right that the hiring practices of government state /federal agencies are biased and politically motivated. I'm sure they are going to look into how this nut job was hired because they are liable. I wasn't hired by a few agencies when I graduated college because I was just another white male or I didn't fit into their community based social worker type that they were looking for.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The lame stream media is putting the focus on LAPD because they want to ignore the love fest the shooter has illustrated for them.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Of course I can see the positive. Jeez,I've been around a while. But,IN that while,I have seen LEO's get a little too arrogant,disrespectful and over-reaching.
> And now they are aggressive in issuing citations to fill the coffers. Haven't you seen that?
> Last year while in my boat fishing I got a ticket for having no flares on board. It seemed odd to me,so I researched & found that flares are NOT required
> between sunup & sundown. I got the ticket at around NOON! After 3 court appearances the charge was dropped. The fine plus state surcharge would have been $130.
> ...


Once again you're painting the whole organization by the actions of one. Everyone has a story about how they fought the law and the story is always one sided. Cops like people make mistakes and when you have to enforce over 6 millions laws, mistakes happen. I have noticed that states are issuing traffic tickets at an alarming rate because just about every state is broke. I don't say it's right. Take the time to talk to your local law enforcement and take the time to put yourself in their shoes and I think you can find common ground. You have every right to challenge a ticket in a court of law trust me it is as much of a pain in the ass for the cop as it is for you.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The lame stream media is putting the focus on LAPD because they want to ignore the love fest the shooter has illustrated for them.


Their going to "investigate" this murders case with the LAPD that got him fired and throw it right back on the the white man by playing the race card.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You know the whole traffic ticket thing, when I was in college and worked FT as a patrol officer the chief asked me to do some stats and we were running about a 100 accidents a year in town. He decided to buy a radar gun, teach us all how to use it, and start writing a bunch of tickets. No there wasn't a quota - just a go get em kind of command. The next three years the town grew by almost 40% in size and accidents dropped to 70 per year - just proved to me that enforcement of traffic laws had another positive impact - fewer accidents. But yeah people were pissed off.



Meangreen said:


> Once again you're painting the whole organization by the actions of one. Everyone has a story about how they fought the law and the story is always one sided. Cops like people make mistakes and when you have to enforce over 6 millions laws, mistakes happen. I have noticed that states are issuing traffic tickets at an alarming rate because just about every state is broke. I don't say it's right. Take the time to talk to your local law enforcement and take the time to put yourself in their shoes and I think you can find common ground. You have every right to challenge a ticket in a court of law trust me it is as much of a pain in the ass for the cop as it is for you.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Ripon said:


> You know the whole traffic ticket thing, when I was in college and worked FT as a patrol officer the chief asked me to do some stats and we were running about a 100 accidents a year in town. He decided to buy a radar gun, teach us all how to use it, and start writing a bunch of tickets. No there wasn't a quota - just a go get em kind of command. The next three years the town grew by almost 40% in size and accidents dropped to 70 per year - just proved to me that enforcement of traffic laws had another positive impact - fewer accidents. But yeah people were pissed off.


That's the first time I think I have seen an actual statistic showing the positive in ticket writing, very cool. Here in New Mexico it seems the whole state is a speed trap with zero tolerance on speeding and reduced speed zones in the middle of nowhere, it's easy to forget that there is a positive to tickets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Focus on the positive , that is one of the tools they use to hang us. While we sit around focusing on some kind LEO buying a homeless man boots. They again blame us for him being homeless.
then they hide the story he took the boots off because they would kill him for them. Smoke and mirrors 
They promised free health care even though they never really said it was free. They knew they could never pay for it when the passed Obama care so the next move will be a take over of the entire health care system. But they will blame the evil health care companies and claim they force us to do it.
Look at current gun control efforts we are being forced by the American people to act. But they leave out how they have failed to enforce current law for years creating a lot of the problems so they could create a cure then claim we begged them to do it.
Show me any major city I can not go out and buy drugs in. The police know who is doing it time of day every detail but yet they allow it. Ask your self why? When I reported dealers trying to move into a bar I owned the police investigated me. Then fine me, it had to be my fault they were coming there. In others words shut about it.
I can show you a street right now in Milwaukee, underage girls being pimped on the street LEO will do nothing. This is the world we have allowed .
Be positive I am Positive it has got to change. 
Now for the thing on tickets, go to court in Milwaukee for traffic, disturbing the peace ect. You are hand a sheet with all the violation listed, no DA takes with you just a sheet. It list all the violation and next to it is a plea bargain . You pay fine list with in 60 days they bargain it down speeding becomes a littering ticket, Assault become you guessed littering.
Carrying a Concealed weapon with out a permit ...littering . This is our justice system.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I can say there are still good LEO's and mean it. It sounds like your community or interaction may be different then some of our own MG. If thats the case Im happy to hear it. Keep them where they are. Because there is a vipers nest in many communities the larger the community the worst the corruption seems to get. And lets remember it only takes one shooting like the car in LA of 2 old ladies to damage years of good honest policing. Your hearing alot of anger towards LEO's because in the cities they continue to posture themselves as a paramilitary style force and are willing to execute the orders of there commander without regard for safety or injury. (I mostly speak of OWS protests there). The police are not suppose to be a military force but a community resourece. Where I live they are trying to be the first not the latter. So MG if you do know good LEO's and are for sure they are doing there job the way it was meant to be then next time you see them thank them for me because where I live it is a constant fight to stay out of there way. I mean seriously its scarier seeing a cop car then a gang member drive buy. But I digress. Thats the community I live in.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> lets remember it only takes one shooting like the car in LA of 2 old ladies to damage years of good honest policing


I ask because I havent heard are those cops charged and in jail ?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> WRONG,the cop never came,because it didn't go to trial. AND the burden of proof fell on me--I had to write the DA and show just cause for dismissal. The judge was too friggin lazy to consult the lawbooks.
> Gimme,gimme the money. We are cash cows to them. What is one-sided? The law is very clearly written. Many traffic tickets are entrapment these days,like the double fine work zones that go for MILES with not a soul working. People get frustrated after 5-10 miles and speed up again. WHAM--ticket time. How about all the arrests for taking photos of incidents? C.mon,man,are you a cop?


No I'm not a cop per say I'm a federal agent. I agree with you on the tickets and I get them too especially here in New Mexico where I think they perfected the speed trap. We have zero tolerance days, double fines, and the dreaded safety zone. I do believe it is getting out of control. When I first got here and I had out of state plates and I got pulled over 3 times in a week, after getting New Mexico plates, not once. It seems New York is just a messed up place to live. I do not have a problem with the local police and understand they have a job to do but I will not allow illegal behavior and will take it to court if I have to. I haven't because I was speeding and deserved the ticket.  I don't like the photo enforcement Probably because it works so well.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Focus on the positive , that is one of the tools they use to hang us. While we sit around focusing on some kind LEO buying a homeless man boots. They again blame us for him being homeless.
> then they hide the story he took the boots off because they would kill him for them. Smoke and mirrors
> They promised free health care even though they never really said it was free. They knew they could never pay for it when the passed Obama care so the next move will be a take over of the entire health care system. But they will blame the evil health care companies and claim they force us to do it.
> Look at current gun control efforts we are being forced by the American people to act. But they leave out how they have failed to enforce current law for years creating a lot of the problems so they could create a cure then claim we begged them to do it.
> ...


So if your positive the government wins


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Unfortunately I'm sure that you can't see the positive in your local law enforcement.


You are correct, all LEO's are just doing their job.

These ladies had the audacity to toss a cigarette butt out the window. I can't believe that one was fired and the other was repremanded for this, they were just doing their job.

Texas state trooper caught on video searching women's private parts during traffic stop is suspended - NY Daily News

Then the parents of a 15 yr old girl got indignant just because a police officer had a run in with her. The injustice that was done to the LEO was a same.

Courthouse News Service

Then there was this teenager who got what he deserved no doubt. It's hard to believe the officer got in trouble over this.






Yup, ALL LEO's are good people, it's just that some are misunderstood.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The point above is that there are good and bad everywhere and making blanket statements don't work.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You are correct, all LEO's are just doing their job.
> 
> These ladies had the audacity to toss a cigarette butt out the window. I can't believe that one was fired and the other was repremanded for this, they were just doing their job.
> 
> ...


 Yes because the person in the video wasn't resisting arrest and the person filming wasn't antagonizing the officers. You're so right the police were soooo wrong. Me shaking my head saying what the **** is wrong with you. Oh my gosh they used bad language wow what a human rights violation! Yup you really got me with the word ALL inerceptor!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

No the 2nd officer made threats which is different then using bad language. Let me try using that same language to a LEO and lets see what happens. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.

And asking him to stop recording is another violation of the civilians civil rights.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> No the 2nd officer made threats which is different then using bad language. Let me try using that same language to a LEO and lets see what happens. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> And asking him to stop recording is another violation of the civilians civil rights.


It's not a civil rights violation to tell someone to stop recording if you're the person being recorded. If I marched you over against a wall and shot you in the head, that would be a human rights violation. The cop was out of line with the threats, but trivial at best considering the circumstances. I'm sure everyone else would handle themselves so better doing the same job. Unless you have been there it's hard to say what you would do or say. I'm sure looking at the content of Inceptors posts I'm sure he has a story, Probably involving drugs.

Your right, if you threaten a cop would not be a good move but I'm sure you wouldn't take it lightly if someone threatened you.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

If I ask the police to stop recording they do not so Ill stand by first Amendment right to Free Speech and say it indeed does constitute a Civil Rights violation and is Unconstitutional to force a citizen not involved to stop recording.

I did not call it a Human Rights violation. Those fall outside the Laws of this Country.

I would not call those threats trivial as they were repeated multiple times and could have escalated the situation. Which is poor policing at best.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> If I ask the police to stop recording they do not so Ill stand by first Amendment right to Free Speech and say it indeed does constitute a Civil Rights violation and is Unconstitutional to force a citizen not involved to stop recording.
> 
> I did not call it a Human Rights violation. Those fall outside the Laws of this Country.
> 
> I would not call those threats trivial as they were repeated multiple times and could have escalated the situation. Which is poor policing at best.


A police officer needs to take control of the situation and if it takes using language so be it. So you're saying that I can follow you around with a camera and film you no matter how much you complain and it's my right? It's different for me because I wearing a uniform? Oh I guess civil rights is for you only right? Your wrong


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats not what I said at all. And making threats to standing bystanders is not taking control of the situation. That video infuriates me and only goes to solidify my opposition to our current state of LEO in this country. They behave as a paramilitary force and one day may be treated as such if they continue the path they are on.

And as a Federal employee you know very well that the people are guaranteed under the constitution to be as well armed as the LEO's and thats not hyperbole. I could extend that to military but as we didnt have nukes in those days I find no logic in people that make that statement. But as for LEO's hell yes we may have to defend ourselves against them. So hell yes we have the Constitutional Right under the 2nd Amendment to maintain and have the access to the same arms both offensive and defensive as they do.

Those 2 old ladies had no chance. Example 1. I wont continue because Im not trying to flamebait you but the examples of excessive force are not far and few enough between to not have someone feel this way


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Stop standing up for this kind of behavior MG:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Stop standing up for this kind of behavior MG:


I never said that people shouldn't be armed or have firearms. My point is the video is not protected act and the videos are very one sided. There are millions of police officers in this country and you're trying to sway me with examples of few bad ones. Almost everyone of the officers shown especially in the vid with the guy with pepper spray were fired. The Police are not super human and may falter. I know I don't like being videoed and I'm sure you don't either.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Most of those videos are used as training vids and almost all of the officers were fired.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> My point is the video is not protected act and the videos are very one sided


Perhaps that should be addressed then before we send drones into our skies to spy on the average American.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Perhaps that should be addressed then before we send drones into our skies to spy on the average American.


Yup and it is if you read the legislation. use without a warrant is a 4th Amendment violation.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Then why is DHS trying to sneak around the 4th Amendment via FAA safety regulation legislative updates or is there more current legislation then July 2012 in this area ? Im genuinely curious about this subject.

Amendment to Bar Domestic Armed Drones Ruled Out of Order in House


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Perhaps that should be addressed then before we send drones into our skies to spy on the average American.


One sided. Can you tell me what the guy on the ground was doing before the filming started? How about how many people were on the other side of the camera? What kind of record did the guy on the ground have? was he armed? But I'm sure he is the good guy. Eyes rolling, slapping forehead, and wondering why people are so clueless to the world.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Actually I dont have much problem with how the first cop was dealing with the kid on the ground. I dont know anything about what led up to the situation getting to that level and why he was not handcuffed. Procedure. Ya know. Where I started having problems was when the second cop (the black one) showed up and started showing up and threatening (likely teens as well) them that hed beat there asses. The video is not broken so is there no secret agitate stance by the bystanders or comments made to the police. In fact there heard telling there friend to calm down. Then the third cop comes in and forces the kids to shut off there cell phone camera. A violation of accurate recording of the events. What happened after that is anybodies guess. Im glad it was posted for viewing and if thats what our LEO enforcement is going to look like in the future it just could get messy. 

Im sure theres a group of kids that lost trust in LEO's that very well might have had respect for them prior to the incident. It really is up to LEO/Federal LEO how they wish to be perceived by the public.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Actually I dont have much problem with how the first cop was dealing with the kid on the ground. I dont know anything about what led up to the situation getting to that level and why he was not handcuffed. Procedure. Ya know. Where I started having problems was when the second cop (the black one) showed up and started showing up and threatening (likely teens as well) them that hed beat there asses. The video is not broken so is there no secret agitate stance by the bystanders or comments made to the police. In fact there heard telling there friend to calm down. Then the third cop comes in and forces the kids to shut off there cell phone camera. A violation of accurate recording of the events. What happened after that is anybodies guess. Im glad it was posted for viewing and if thats what our LEO enforcement is going to look like in the future it just could get messy.
> 
> Im sure theres a group of kids that lost trust in LEO's that very well might have had respect for them prior to the incident. It really is up to LEO/Federal LEO how they wish to be perceived by the public.


I agree, the first cop did his job and it appeared that he had things handled before the 2nd cop showed up. There was no reason for the verbal abuse or the violence. The police chief agreed and fired the guy after an investigation. The only thing the police may have done wrong is not consult you first.

I know you work the border and I wouldn't have your job for any amount of money. You get s##t from both sides. You guys get shot at, sometimes killed and some go to jail for defending yourselves. Also over the years I have had many cops as friends and have a serious amount of respect for what they do. I don't have the patience needed to deal with all the nut jobs so I couldn't do this job either. That being said, you cannot make a blanket statement that all LEO's are the good guys. There are good and bad everywhere.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't help but play the devil's advocate here. 

Has anyone entertained the notion that Dorner might be an innocent man on the run from a corrupt police force/government? I can't help but wonder if Dorner knows things the government/LAPD don't want getting out. The rambling manifesto allegedly written by Dorner could have been something forged and crafted by the government/police. 

This is pure speculation on my part, but the thought has definitely crossed my mind. I don't trust a word coming from the government and the elite-run mainstream media outlets anymore.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

bobbybill said:


> I don't know any bad LEO's out anywhere but I know very many great ones! What a foolish and reckless statement.


I don't think it's foolish at all, in fact there are several hundred bad policemen in this area I live in and yes I have dealt with them before and literally fought against them to make public their corruption. I know all cops aren't bad, I have a few good friends myself whom are LEO's but they will be the first to tell you that these days most big city forces and even smaller ones lately are rife with corruption and lawbreaking. Just today in the AJC (atlanta journal constitution) there was a front page headline about dozens of arrested police officers ensnared in a federal sting that found these officers were working for drug dealers.

10 metro police officers face corruption charges | www.ajc.com


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I'm quite familiar with NYC. Those cops trample on the rights of people every hour. Those aren't "mistakes". Normal people are afraid to even speak to them,and try to stay away.
> The cops there are not respected,they are feared


I live rurally and think the rural cops can be as corrupt, perhaps even more corrupt than the city cops. It's a good ole boys club out here in the woods, folks.

Sadly, for every good cop I've met and known, there have been 9 bad ones. I often wondered why this was the case. The only conclusion I can come to is that tyrannical, power hungry people will always seek control in this world, whether it be by seeking office, a badge, or with money.

I am a law abiding and peaceful citizen and I avoid LE at all costs because I fear them very much.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I just want to grow my garden and capture my bee swarms this year and hopefully get my chicken coop up and running before it gets too cold too acclimate them. I really dont want to worry about the behavior a LEO's. So yeah. Fix yourselves not look for sympathy.

AP source: Suspect didn't leave burning cabin - Yahoo! News


----------

